# On-line tax return - warning



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you haven't registered for on-line tax returns please do not leave it until the 31st Jan to do so - you need a unique activation code that HMRC send out to you approx. 7 days after you register before you can actually complete your return

I wonder how many people will get clobbered with the £100 fine when they merrily try and register and complete in one go


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Aaaaand the tax man strikes again  I guess there's no warning for the week delay advertised anywhere?


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

May sound stupid but how do you know if you need to sign up for it ?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

ColinEhm1 said:


> May sound stupid but how do you know if you need to sign up for it ?


If you were contacted by HMRC to complete a tax return then you need to do it - last day for paper submissions was end of Oct, on-line its end of Jan

Sneaky that they don't appear to mention the week you need to wait for the verification code until you go on-line to register - it was only by chance I went on-line yesterday, I was going to leave it until later in the month


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you only need to wait for the code the first time you file online. Every year after that you just use the same code. I really need to get my **** into gear and get mine done.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

PeteT said:


> I'm pretty sure you only need to wait for the code the first time you file online. Every year after that you just use the same code. I really need to get my **** into gear and get mine done.


Correct - I normally do mine on paper forms - make the HMRC earn their keep but forgot so had to register for online


----------

